# New Potatoe Salad W/Herbs & Green Beans



## norgeskog (Jan 18, 2005)

Another favorite from Kitchen of Light (Chef Andreas Viestad).  This is great for a picnic as there is no mayo to spoil.

NEW POTATOE SALAD W/HERBS AND GREEN BEANS, serves 4

2-1/2 lbs small new potaotes
fine sea salt
2/3 lb green beans
Large handful of chopped mixed fresh herbs such as mint, thyme, parsley, and/or basil.
2 garlic cloves, crushed
2 Tbs capers, drained
1 Tbs grated lemon zest
1/2 cup EVOO
3-4 Tbs fresh lemon juice
Freshly ground pepper
edible flowers for garnish, optional

Place the potatoes in a sauce pan and add 1 tbs salt and enough water to cover generously.  Bring to a boil adn cook for approximately 15 minutes, or until potatoes are tender but still firm in the center.  

Meanwhile cook the beans in lightly salted boiling water for 4-5 minutes until just tender.  Drain.  Add beans to the warm potatoes and add the herbs, garlic, capers, and lemon zest.  Combine the oil and lemon juice in a measuring cup adn pour over the potatoe salad and toss to mix well.  Season with salt and pepper.  Let stand for a few hours at room temperature so that the herbs whill have time to flavor the potatoes.  SPrinkle with edible flowers, if desired, just before serving.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 28, 2005)

Great sounding potato salad!!!!  This would be good for my "mayo hating" friends


----------



## marmalady (Jan 28, 2005)

Try 'em with the baby Yukon golds - they melt in your mouth!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 28, 2005)

Will do - I'll probably have to go out of town to find baby Yukons but I will find them!!!  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 28, 2005)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Try 'em with the baby Yukon golds - they melt in your mouth!



they woud be great, or the fingerlings when you can get them


----------



## marmalady (Jan 29, 2005)

I'd be glad to mail you a care package, KE!


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 29, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Will do - I'll probably have to go out of town to find baby Yukons but I will find them!!!  Thanks for the tip!



I find them at Trader Joe's, I forget if you have one near you.  I bought some today.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 30, 2005)

I have bought the baby yukon golds at our local Walmart Supercenter.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 30, 2005)

lyndalou said:
			
		

> I have bought the baby yukon golds at our local Walmart Supercenter.



Our walmart is expanding to be a supercenter, so hopefully they will have them here for the winter.  I can get them from end of March to end of December at our Saturday Market and Farmers Market, hard to find from Dec to Mar.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 30, 2005)

The Safeway and Giant stores here nearly always have baby Yukons and baby reds.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 30, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> The Safeway and Giant stores here nearly always have baby Yukons and baby reds.



We do not have a Giant, but we do a Safeway but I do not shop there very much, but will have to call to see if ours has them.  Thanks, mudbug.


----------

